# Vizsla affection



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

My V is the only dog I have ever owned. She is now 15 months old and is great with the whole family. Very well behaved and affectionate. Recently she has just started laying her head on our laps and also nuzzling under our arms. I would say she would definitely fit the breed standard (see below).

What I am interested in is, are all dogs generally like this and the "demonstrably affectionate" is overstated or is this definitely a particular Vizsla trait. I have heard people say they are part dog, part cat , part human.

For those that have owned different breeds what do you say?

Excerpt from AKC Breed Standard:
_A natural hunter endowed with a good nose and above-average ability to take training. Lively, gentle-mannered, demonstrably affectionate and sensitive though fearless with a well developed protective instinct. Shyness, timidity or nervousness should be penalized._


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

My V definitely thinks he's human he won't eat unless he's in the same room as the kids! I tried to make him eat were I want him to but he flatly refuses, he'd rather go hungry. I used to think 'he's a dog he eats were I say', now I think he's happy and eating is it really a big issue? He's just 8 mths and he's my 4th dog but the other 3 were terriers so he's my first big dog and I must say the easiest to train (toilet and obedience) and the softest nature ever,


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

madaboutvizslas said:


> My V is the only dog I have ever owned. She is now 15 months old and is great with the whole family. Very well behaved and affectionate. Recently she has just started laying her head on our laps and also nuzzling under our arms. I would say she would definitely fit the breed standard (see below).
> 
> What I am interested in is, are all dogs generally like this and the "demonstrably affectionate" is overstated or is this definitely a particular Vizsla trait. I have heard people say they are part dog, part cat , part human.
> 
> ...


in my life my family owned five dogs at different times when i was little, back then my mom wasn't an animal person so they had to sleep outside (T__T) we had two rottweilers at different times, the frist one was nice and friendly but through my memory i can't remmeber him being lovingly with us, the other dogs were mutts but were very nice and friendly, but yeah i'd have to say its that cat-like behavior that makes vizslas more lovingly, its like they have the best qualities in a cat and a dog mixed into one


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Its spring here now and the baby birds are leaving the nest. My wife came home yesterday and looked out the window to see the V locked up and pointing at a baby Song Thrush sitting on the back lawn a metre from her nose. She sat there locked for almost 2 minutes. What the V didn't see was the cat stalking in from the side. The cat ran in, the bird flew away and the V went howling all round the lawn. Apparently it was hilarious. ;D

More of that naturally endowed hunter instinct!


----------



## belf1125 (Aug 21, 2008)

One time I saw a website that was titled "Things you never thought you'd say...until you got a Vizsla." My favorite was the very last one..."Get off my lap, I have to wipe!" That has totally happened to me. When she was only a few months old, she would try and curl up on my lap while I was in the bathroom! They are definitely "Velcro"!


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

belf1125 said:


> One time I saw a website that was titled "Things you never thought you'd say...until you got a Vizsla." My favorite was the very last one..."Get off my lap, I have to wipe!" That has totally happened to me. When she was only a few months old, she would try and curl up on my lap while I was in the bathroom! They are definitely "Velcro"!


um ....why was you're dog in the bathroom with you


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

Hahaha that's funny to hear. If we just leave a crack in the door Snickers will nudge it open and come in. BUT, we just love him to death. He goes everywhere with us!!!


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

Kailua said:


> Hahaha that's funny to hear. If we just leave a crack in the door Snickers will nudge it open and come in. BUT, we just love him to death. He goes everywhere with us!!!


.... what planet are you guys from, you need to lock doors when you use the restroom, it helps avoid embarrassing situations


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

well, the other day my girlfriend came home from taking Kian fora walk and to the park. After 10 minutes in the park he ran out and across the street. She quickly brought him home and told me what happened. She was so upset that she started to cry on the sofa.
Well Kian walked over to her and started to lick her hands and then proceeded to cuddle with her. He then just looked at up at her every so often. She quickly started to cheer up. ;D

Yeah and as far as the bathroom goes, I do not need an audience, let alone my V in there. He's tried to walk in too, but that would be just too weird


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm not keen on m ine in the bathroom, he nudged the door once and started watching and sniffing, needless to say, it put me off and I couldn't go!!! I close the door properly now. I must have a one off, he's lovely but he doesn't like being stroked too often, he will just wriggle and walk away. I'm not grumbling though, I find too much affection a bit annoying sometimes. If he is lying down asleep, then he doesn't seem to mind.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

my female vizsla lily wants people to want her so she ignores us when we call her(loving the attention) her brother tobi on the other hand loves to give us kisses and will sit next to us if there's a good spot on the couch, other then that tobi is a real dog's dog, he goes of and does his own things, he likes to sleep alone on the couch and guard the house when we're asleep, lily always gets up to either beg me or my mom to let her sleep in our beds, its always a treat to see her cute little face at 3am ...no really i love it when she wakes me up


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Well as for the bathroom, if you are a mother of young children, you are used to someone barging in on you ... I don't know if all dogs follow their owners into the bathroom but Blaze sure tries. As for being especially affectionate ,I had a V, then a Bearded Collie, now a V again. Both V's extremely velcro. Which personally I love. The beardie was so independent we called him an "id". He really liked his own space. Blaze likes _our _ space. As did my other V , Pete. But Pete had a greater need to be petted all the time. Blaze just wants to be near all the time and while he loves to be stroked and petted he is not as "needy " for it as was Pete. I thought Pete was very human, understanding everything I said, every emotion. But I was just a kid then. But I don't know, Blaze is very intuative too. I think they are very sensitive and The _velcro _ thing seems to be a particularly_ V_ trait.


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

I second Blaze's comment re kids I too have 2 boys and the bathroom can get a busy place at times, but thankfully not with the dog !


----------



## reikibear (Aug 31, 2009)

We read about the 'velrco dog' when we were thinking about getting a vizsla. Our v certainly lives up this characteristic and is in his element when the whole pack in out 'hunting' or chilling on the sofa. He is rather a big dog to fit on my knee now but if he can fit he will, and grumbles until i make room for him!


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

DragonTheRevolutionary said:


> Kailua said:
> 
> 
> > Hahaha that's funny to hear. If we just leave a crack in the door Snickers will nudge it open and come in. BUT, we just love him to death. He goes everywhere with us!!!
> ...


If we have guest over then yes the door is closed other than that, he's a dog he doesn't care and won't tell. Hey different strokes for different owners :


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Mine just got done with spay surgery last thursay. It's easier to bring her into the bathroom to ensure she doesn't worry her stitches, than to get the E-collar on her and put her in the kennel for that time period.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

would anyone trust their V in this situation?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2W10_FshK24&NR=1


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

sure i would vizslas are not rough with kids when they are calm.Very docile I know in my heart that they would not bite.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

1notenough said:


> sure i would vizslas are not rough with kids when they are calm.Very docile I know in my heart that they would not bite.


my male tobi almost nipped my younger cousin, my cousin was being an idiot and was teasing him and poking him like a jerk so tobi asserted himself, i'm proud of him cuz kids need to be put in their place these days, as for babies we would have to be careful because when lily gets overly happy she like to give her paw and might scratch a baby, overall my dogs are good with everyone


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

My 17 month Blaze? Yes. My 5 -6 month old Blaze? No. Only because the baby is unsteady and young pup, unpredictable.. Blaze was never aggressive but could hurt with puppy teeth and paws unintentionally. ( He 's always been well intended fellow - that's why we still have him! ) But there is a reason I waited til my babies grew up a little. I was smart enough to wait until my youngest boy was 4 1/2. This puppy raising takes _*alot * _ of time and committment - especially for one that requires so much time to exercise. So an older V with a young baby _*or * _ a young V with an older" Baby"would be good combination.  I don't think a new baby and a new puppy in the same year would be a good idea, but that's from my own experience. People have done it and hats off! When my first of 3 boys came I had a 10 year old beardie and I had supreme guilt that I was not giving enough attention to my doggie! So 2 more baby boys later I was finally ready to take on the challenge of my long held desire to add a V to our family. It's been good.


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

I'd trust my V with any child/baby I'd be more concerned about his tail hurting them than his teeth, (cause when that hits you mid wag and it never seems to stop it wagging boy does it hurt) my 5 yr old use our V as a race track he runs his cars over his head and down his back finishing on his back leg or tail, I move my son and the dog follows so leave them to it ! I must say he is the most tolerant and loving dog I've ever come across.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Yes, My childhood V Came into a home of 1, 3 and 5 year old kids. What a tolerant and gentle loving soul he was.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I would have trusted all of my V's in that situation. 
When my niece was that age my V's kept smelling her diaper and rubber pants. They were like, Hey! we can't do this in the house, how come she can?


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

this reminds me of this black lab that belonged to my dad's cousin, and boy ..he was to this day the BEST dog i ever knew, he was so nice and sweet, no he didn't know a lot of tricks and wasn't that bright but he was very caring and was a very good friend, he died 2005

RIP JoJo v____v


----------

